# At least I'm home now



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2016)

long story short......
Went on vacation during the summer, experienced some chest pains. Thought it was heart burn. 
Came back from vacation, pains continued.....went to the doctor. 
The final outcome ( without boring you with all the details ) is I'm back at home from my hospital stay for them to clear the 90% blockage in my arteries. I'm a little sore and very tired but I'm headed in the right direction. It's going to be a long road to recovery and I'm under orders (from the surgeon ) to do nothing for a while but once I get past that, I should be good to carry on with the recovery.

Reactions: Sincere 19 | Creative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 16, 2016)

Mom, had a 90% blockage in 1983, had open heart surgery. A bit scary back then, hell it is now. She started taking liputor, she is a very healthy 86 yr old now. Sorry to hear about your troubles but her
Life has not been changed by it. Hang in there buddy and listen to the docs...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 16, 2016)

Holy cow man...I seriously wish you get well. Take care...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 16, 2016)

Take care of yourself!!! We don't want to lose you!!!Maybe your next build can be a scale model MRI machine

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 16, 2016)

Sad to hear about the news but glad you are ok. Good to hear your home too. We are all wishing you a speedy recovery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 17, 2016)

Scary! Take care of yourself and start planning for the next great build. Your work has been inspirational to us! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 17, 2016)

Glad they got it early enough to take care of it. Listen to the Dr's, do what they tell you Ken! Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 17, 2016)

Glad to hear you caught it when you did and your on the road to recovery, Take care of yourself and don't push it to much.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 17, 2016)

Whew wee that's not something alka seltzer can fix. Glad you went to the doctor many don't, and they croak. I hope you have a full and speedy recovery!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rockb (Sep 17, 2016)

We sometimes get wake up calls.......consider 'em "corrections" on how to proceed from there. Hoping for a speedy recovery and a soon "back to normal".

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks guys. I'm still a little sore today and I'm also bruised up pretty good but I feel better than yesterday so I'm heading in the right direction.

Reactions: Like 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 17, 2016)

Happy to hear the plumbing issues have been corrected and that you're on the mend!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 17, 2016)

Glad you caught it when you did. Get well my Canadian brother!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 17, 2016)

Wishing you well, Ken -- I hope you are fully recovered soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 18, 2016)

Glad to hear that it is getting better. Take some of that down time and make some memories enjoy it if you can, soon enough you will be running full steam ahead again

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 20, 2016)

Went out for a little walk yesterday at the grocery store of all places. The surgeon is encouraging light walking and I thought that the grocery store was a good place. After all, it's air conditioned and it would give me a chance to stroll around and check out nutritional information of different foods. I'm on a million and one dietary restrictions now and I just wanted to see what I am getting into. After comparing the nutritional information of pretty much every food available to man in the grocery store, and cross referencing it with the list of restrictions that the hospital has provided me, I have come to the conclusion, that I am allowed to eat AIR. As long as it isn't the air on the coast, because that is salt air and I'm not allowed to have salt. UGH.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 20, 2016)

Kenbo said:


> Went out for a little walk yesterday at the grocery store of all places. The surgeon is encouraging light walking and I thought that the grocery store was a good place. After all, it's air conditioned and it would give me a chance to stroll around and check out nutritional information of different foods. I'm on a million and one dietary restrictions now and I just wanted to see what I am getting into. After comparing the nutritional information of pretty much every food available to man in the grocery store, and cross referencing it with the list of restrictions that the hospital has provided me, I have come to the conclusion, that I am allowed to eat AIR. As long as it isn't the air on the coast, because that is salt air and I'm not allowed to have salt. UGH.



Nothing fun about being sick. We would all be better off if we walked more..... Take it easy and I am sure you can go back soon and breathe the salt air- Ya have to, I love the pictures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 20, 2016)

It's a major lifestyle change Ken, you'll get used to it as time goes on. For a little while you will eat for purpose and not so much for taste. The alternative is not a good one. I'm sure we would all like to keep you around for awhile. I have been battling high cholesterol for years. It means diet change, meds, excersize, regular check ups with the doc etc. I had a catheterization once to see how the veins and arteries where, I was lucky, no blockages. It's nothing to fool with and not take seriously I'm sure you know. But it is easy to treat and maintain once you get used to it. My bucket list is not done, I'm sure yours isn't either. I'm wishing you the best Ken! Walking is great excersize and therapy for many things, it's been helping me to maintain my cholesterol and I have shed some weight too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

